# How to get a teaching job in ten days - the link



## synthia

I was wrong, the article I wanted wasn't in either of the sites I mentioned, but I found it on Transitions Abroad.

How to get a teaching job in ten days

The other two sites are ajarn  especially good for the articles teachers write though way too full of flashing ads, and tefldaddy.


----------



## chicowoodduck

*Good Information*

I think your nickname should be "411," Synthia!  Thanks for the site information. Although I'm not in the job search market at this time, it still made for good reading. If one follows all of the various threads, it turns into a wealth of good, practicle information for job seekers.


----------



## synthia

Glad to help. I know people who have taken the advice for finding work in Bangkok and used it in other countries, such as China.


----------



## annamartha

Oh, that was a great article. I'll be sure to wear the all-important tie! Have you ever noticed how much harder it is to describe what is appropriate dress for a woman. If you say 'suit' for a man, everyone knows what that is. If you say 'suit' for a woman, she can find something that looks more like it belongs on a streetwalker than in an office. Remember Ally McBeal?


----------



## wepouys

*forum engine*

Hello ! 
Sorry to bother you. I found this forum when looking through google for forums to use. I need 
to install a forum on my website but I cannot find where it is sold. 

Where did you get this one 

Thanks for any assistance


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum. If you scroll to the very bottom of this page you will find the name of the forum product, vBulletin. Google that and you should be able to find them.


----------

